

Let Me Jira That For You - niclupien
https://github.com/dreur/lmjtfy

======
dreur
For fun, Let Me Jira That For You! - For your lazy coworkers that did not
search Jira before bugging you, Redirects to your Intranet Jira!

[http://lmjtfy.github.bboudreau.ca/?s=Let+Me+Jira+That+For+Yo...](http://lmjtfy.github.bboudreau.ca/?s=Let+Me+Jira+That+For+You)

